# Post count going down?



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Hi [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
Over the past three days Ive noticed my Post count is going Down? How is this happening if I am still posting, On Sunday it was at 260 or more. is it a issue with the forum, Or was I making posts outside of the rules that might have been deleted?


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

I wonder if those monthly counters are on a moving window instead of literally counting since the beginning of the month.

Yesterday I happened to notice a couple of others members on the most active this month list and they are also lower today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (14/6/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Hi [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
> Over the past three days Ive noticed my Post count is going Down? How is this happening if I am still posting, On Sunday it was at 260 or more. is it a issue with the forum, Or was I making posts outside of the rules that might have been deleted?
> 
> View attachment 135371



It showing you have 1068 posts on my side brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

The reason why im asking is not because Im worried about my post count, I suspect I might have posted things that has been deleted, I wanted to confirm so that I can refrain from making similar posts.


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> It showing you have 1068 posts on my side brother.
> 
> View attachment 135373


No sorry, I am talking about the "This Months top posters" on the home page on the right side


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

When this post count goes down, then start to worry.



and anyway, unless it's something truly horrific, the mod team will probably let you know before they delete anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/18)

Dont worry @Dietz

That poster counter (for day, week, month) at the bottom of the home page is not always 100% correct. It seems to update itself occasionally. It's mostly right but I have noticed quirks.

No deleted posts from your side.

Your total posts under your avatar is correct and should be counting upward as you post. If that starts reducing, then we have a more serious problem. Lol.

Anyhow, thanks for spotting that and bringing it up. Let's watch that counter module and see how it behaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

craigb said:


> When this post count goes down, then start to worry.
> View attachment 135376
> 
> 
> and anyway, unless it's something truly horrific, the mod team will probably let you know before they delete anything.


I usually get a notification if mods do anything with my posts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I usually get a notification if mods do anything with my posts


had many posts deleted though? 
but it would probably still let you know a post has been deleted.
and someone will raise the issue with you if you step out of line anyway

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

@Dietz If Admin deletes one of your posts, they will advise you via PM and tell you the reason why it was deleted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Hi g0g
> Over the past three days Ive noticed my Post count is going Down? How is this happening if I am still posting, On Sunday it was at 260 or more. is it a issue with the forum, Or was I making posts outside of the rules that might have been deleted?
> 
> View attachment 135371


Its as @craigb indicated, a rolling 30 day window that ages forward...as we all do.
Bummer, but similar to creaking joints as we age.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

craigb said:


> had many posts deleted though?
> but it would probably still let you know a post has been deleted.
> and someone will raise the issue with you if you step out of line anyway



Nope none so far. But then I'm not watching my posts or I just have plain good Internet etiquette.

Maybe mods should just post below saying certain posts were deleted for <reason> in future


----------



## Alex (14/6/18)

95.185% of deleted posts are a result of duplicate posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

Duplicate posts




@craigb there you go. I actually do fix or delete my own duplicated posts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

Alex said:


> 95.185% of deleted posts are a result of duplicate posts



79.4873 % of statistics are made up on the spot 


18 out of 20 people constitute 90% of the population

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

Guys, for the measly sum of R50.00 per month I will ensure your post count remains safe and correct. T's and C's apply.

Stru!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## craigb (14/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, for the measly sum of R50.00 per month I will ensure your post count remains safe and correct. T's and C's apply.
> 
> Stru!
> 
> Regards



Nice post count you got there, would be mighty sad if something ... aweful ... happened to it. Ifya know what I mean.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

craigb said:


> Nice post count you got there, would be mighty sad if something ... aweful ... happened to it. Ifya know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 135398


Exactly, makes my offer one you.. Can... not refuse, capeesh?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Exactly, makes my offer one you.. Can... not refuse, capeesh?
> 
> Regards


We also make these:





One size fits all...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Speaking of post count going down, the forum seems quite quiet lately, or is it my imagination?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Speaking of post count going down, the forum seems quite quiet lately, or is it my imagination?




I agree it does seem quite quiet lately. Or perhaps we are both imagining the same thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Speaking of post count going down, the forum seems quite quiet lately, or is it my imagination?


I agree, seems a bit slower than usual?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree it does seem quite quiet lately. Or perhaps we are both imagining the same thing
> 
> View attachment 135410


Then I'm also imagining things.


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Then I'm also imagining things.


Did you see that purple dragon in the kitchen?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/18)

Yes !!!! Pleased that you also saw it I thought I was going nuts. Drew a quick identikit pic.




Not as good looking as Puff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes !!!! Pleased that you also saw it I thought I was going nuts. Drew a quick identikit pic.
> 
> View attachment 135452
> 
> ...


Oh! It was you!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Did you see that purple dragon in the kitchen?


You mean this one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/18)

*YES !!!


*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/6/18)

My post count definitely went down earlier and yes, there was a notification with a very nice and polite explanation for why my post was deleted which put my mind at ease that I hadn't (in this specific situation) done anything wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

